# most popular bloodline



## aussie pitbull (Feb 16, 2008)

I was just thinking to myself what the most popular bloodline is to day and what was it in the "good ol days" and why, and the lease popular now an then, what do you guys think?


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I guess it depends on who you are talking to. The dogs that withstood the test of time are still the best to this day. Even though they are far out numbered by the bully breeders, they do still exist.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Good Post Madbood I agree + 1 !! I think too you have some bloodlines from the past that are not as pure as they were back then like corvino ect. because dogfighting is no longer accepted in todays world many of the dogs from these bloodlines are not being tested so I don't think you could compare today's strain of jeep for example to the old jeep because the breed has gone a different direction for many. Sure you have some out there still testing their dogs and breeding to preserve these old bloodlines and game in their stock but I don't think you can make a fair comparison because of the different times in history when things for this breed were alot different. You will find that most fancier's have their favorites and they will vary just depending on that person and what they like.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I misread the original post and had to edit...lol


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I would say that the bloodline du jour goes through cycles, and may be locally biased. The most common lines I see nowadays are American Bully lines (primarily Razors Edge, followed by Gotti), but that may be because they get a lot more exposure from people trying to sell pups. I wouldn't venture a guess as to the most popular lines back then. I don't know if there is any way to tell, with everybody liking something different.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

bahamutt99 said:


> I would say that the bloodline du jour goes through cycles, and may be locally biased. The most common lines I see nowadays are American Bully lines (primarily Razors Edge, followed by Gotti).


I'll agree that the most common"registered dogs are of the "RE" bloodline as well as "gaff",as well as gotti,watchdog and greyline and any mix of these.TNT seems to be the most common of the standard registered apbts as there are at least 4 breeders of the strain on this site and a handful waiting in the wings.A word to the wise and a obvious observation is this,just because a breeder is well respected and puts titles on there dogs dosent mean that every dog bred and sold is breed worthy,I get the feeling people get a dog from a line they respect or breeder they look up to and figure they've got quality stock with out analyzing the dog for the proper time to see if the dog is actually of quality or is a cull since all lines and strains produce a majority of Cull's not breed worthy dogs,any dog can be bred,that doesnt make them special.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I've noticed that about the TNT over here, too, Cane. But I don't know if that's representative of the standard/gamebred community on the whole. On other sites, you see a lot less TNT, and more stuff like Redboy/Jocko, Jeep, Chinaman, OFRN, and so on.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

yes i think a few breeders of the line have used go pitbull as a safe zone to network and advertise breeding.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

lol Cane cracks me up


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm not trying to be funny,this is the most bred line of apbt dog on this site,it just is,that cant be argued,I'm not accusing you or anyone of any thing intentional,some thing's just happen unintentionally.A bully breeder who come to this site will be attacked and shunned,
a breeder of the TNT line will be praised when both dogs bully of potential TNT dog will probably spend more time in the back yard than working.Whats the difference besides the obvious performance potential differential?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

TNT is NOT the most popular bloodline out there. It just happens to be popluar on this site. I know you visit other sites. I know you cant really think that the TNT line is the most popular compared to the Jeep/Chinaman dogs or Redboy Jocko or Cowboy, Colby, Mimms, Boudreaux, etc!



> when both dogs bully of potential


Are you saying the TNT line is bully? I know you are smarter than that?


----------



## big hook (Dec 3, 2008)

*what about colby or hemphill?*

how come nobody has said anything about the colby dogs? that has got to be the purest and best blood line. it's been in the same family for over 100 years here in the states. hemphill is a great old school red family as well. i have a female that is double bred colby with 3 hemphill crosses in the last three breedings on her fathers side. she is just missing the black colby nose is all she is missing!!! the hemphill crosses messed that up.

i'm not new to the breed at all. my grandfather bred them. my father and mother owned them my entire life. they didn't over breed. they bred thier dogs one time just to keep the bloodline alive. i myself have owned three in my life time.

i can not see me owning another breed. i can think of no other dog that is as loyal, trustworthy, and loving. the media has given apbt's the name they have now because of crossbred mutts that are just bully type dogs. certon breeders have destroyed a breed of dog that was in the past a american icon. they should be ashamed of themselves.

by the way this is my first post on here. hello everybody. i have over 29 years life with apbt's. love them. they are one hell of a breed.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> TNT is NOT the most popular bloodline out there. It just happens to be popluar on this site. I know you visit other sites. I know you cant really think that the TNT line is the most popular compared to the Jeep/Chinaman dogs or Redboy Jocko or Cowboy, Colby, Mimms, Boudreaux, etc!
> 
> Are you saying the TNT line is bully? I know you are smarter than that?


no i meant "or",duh,my mistake now take out that eli blood and im not so sure,and yes i know that you'll get a far different view and definition of the TNT line on other sites,here on gopitbull it is the most popular,well besides unpapered shelter or byb dogs.
The strain is even been advertised as a game line on gopitbull,certainly it is not,or definitely not traditionally.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

big hook said:


> hemphill is a great old school red family as well. i have a female that is double bred colby with 3 hemphill crosses in the last three breedings on her fathers side. she is just missing the black colby nose is all she is missing!!! the hemphill crosses messed that up.


i doubt hemphill can be found in a pure form.


----------



## big hook (Dec 3, 2008)

they can be found. there are a very very few people who still have them. they don't advertise them and they have all the pups sold as soon as they are ready to go to a family. really good breeders don't have to advertise. they have people standing in line to get thier pups. i just got really lucky on my pup when i found her. my dad took me to the breeder. they have been friends since before i was born. he has a true hemphill male and female. he also has true colby dogs. i got mine because him and dad are friends and he knows she was going to a great home. she is never left outside over night. she's never beaten on, she is shown love everyday and night. she minds me better than most peoples children do. she likes people and is willingto be around other dogs as long as they show no aggression, then she turns hers on. she pays no mind to children, and if they start bothering her she comes and gets in my lap or sits beside me. 

the hemphill dogs are still around. they are just far and very few between. you won't see people with them in the pure form advertising them for sale. there are people just waiting on them. there are alot of breeds still around in pure form. you just don't see them advertised because people who know they are there have been on a waiting list forever to get them.


----------

